# bewegung von bildern über javascript?



## charlymcfly (31. Mrz 2005)

Hallo

Ich hab seid ein paar jahren eine hp welche ich jetzt mal wieder auf forderman bringen wollte und dort habe ich in einer spalte meiner tabelle welche mit dem befehl  "marquee". Bei diesem Code habe ich 10 Bilder ( gleiche Breite aber unterschiedliche höhen)  die in der Spalte von unten nach oben wandern. Die bilder sind Inklusive Links zum vergrößern aber leider erkennen, wie ich bemerkt habe alle Browser bis auf IE den Code nicht.

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ich diesen Befehl auch per javascript gestalten kann?


Kann mir dazu jemand ein Script sagen mit dem ich das auch hin bekomme?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## SebiB90 (31. Mrz 2005)

[schild=1 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Java != Javascript[/schild]


----------



## bambi (31. Mrz 2005)

Wusste ja gar nicht, dass es da solche Tags gibt, aber mein Firefox kann's jedenfalls auch. Mit anderen Browsern
hab' ich's jetzt aber nicht getestet.
Falls Du es doch mal mit Javascript versuchen willst, dann findest Du in der Forum-Suche sicher was... :wink:


----------



## charlymcfly (31. Mrz 2005)

leider habe ich da schon nachgesehen und kein script gefunden.


----------

